# Gloria Patri



## yeutter (Jul 21, 2006)

How many of our churches say/sing/chant the Gloria Patri after the reading/singing/chanting of the Psalm in the worship service?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 21, 2006)

Though our church does not employ it (we do sing the Doxology), the Gloria Patri is often used in Presbyterian churches. However, its "liturgic position" or use (e.g. "after the Psalm") is not set by convention.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 21, 2006)

My church sing's this right after the Apostle's Creed.

(we don't have a Psalm or an OT part of the service)


----------



## Craig (Jul 22, 2006)

We sing the gloria patri at the very end of our worship.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 22, 2006)

We sing it after celebrating the Lord's Supper.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 22, 2006)

End of worship service


----------

